# A dilemma...........



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello lovelies,

Just wanted to pick your brains on something. DH works for a big food retailer and they're having a ball in March. It's the first of his work's dos that I've ever been able to go to and, of course, it's penguin suit time for the blokes and posh frocks for the girlies. VERY posh frocks for the girlies............

So, jokingly, I told DH I was going to wear my wedding dress for it!!   But, thinking about it, I would love to wear my dress again and I think this is as good an opportunity as any.

http://www.alfredangelo.com/Collections/ProductDisplay.aspx?productID=2039e191-e45b-4b44-bba1-6a2ac07f9712&categoryID=8b186130-0d63-4e3c-ac5c-aea0d9566e1c&pg=1

This is my dress, in this exact colourway. I was planning on having the train pinned up as my dressfitter sorted a little hoop of material out so that I could do that for the night-time and be able to dance. So, the back looks a bit like a bustle IYSWIM.

What do you think?? Or, should I just buy something else?? But what??

Feel free to tell me if you think I'm barmy. I won't be offended................. much!!    No, seriously. Should I wear it or not??

Dilemma!!!   

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think its a lovely idea to be able to wear the dress again and its a lovely dress, the only thing i would say is i would see if you could find out how dressy the ball is, my dh ball is usually black tie but the ladies tend to wear coctail type dresses.  Im sure it would look great but i wouldnt want you to feel 'over' dressed.  can he find out what the ladies he is working with are wearing or do you know them to ask your self?
other wise go for it. I would love to wear my wedding dress again i could prob only get one leg in the waist now   

what ever you choose enjoy 

Kate


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG thats one of the dresses im trying on on Fri    

I think its a lovely idea, and who knows you may even get to wear it again in the future  

Nikki xx


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

It's a beautiful dress but I honestly think no matter what you do to it it's still going to look like a wedding dress  

There are plenty of places where you can buy fantastic evening/ball dresses or if you don't want to fork out for one then you can hire them too  

S xxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya Kitten

Im with Kate, I also used to work for a multiple food retailer & although it was penguins for men the ladies attire was very mixed, but mainly cocktail style....

And its a lovely dress, but will still look like a wedding dress i think. Have you tried looking for the old wedding ball (its called something like that anyway). It moves round the country & its a black tie dinner dance where everyone wears their wedding outfits....  I rally fancy it - and then you could really revel in the glory of your wedding outfit      

Enjoy the night out!
Rach
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I think it is stunning go for it.
L x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I thinks its beautifull but I wouldn't do it hon


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Dakota: My wedding pics are on ** if you haven't already seen them! Great minds think alike!!   

Just as I suspected!!  DH is going to try and find out how dressy it is as one of his work colleagues had a gorgeous cocktail-type dress planned ready to wear and was told it wouldn't be dressy enough!! 

Mind you, I have my eye on a lovely vintage dress at the mo.........

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250373245701

Maybe this would be dressy enough??

/links


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Your wedding dress is stunning but I would be worried it would get something spilt on it or damaged in some way so I wouldn't wear it.  The one you're watching on ebay is absolutely gorgeous and would do you proud! 

Axxxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

And a bargain if I can get it for a fiver!!    

Good job I have money in my paypal account!!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi hun

I think your wedding dress is absolutely stunning, but it does look like a wedding dress
Have you had a look in TKmaxx? i bought a gown in there for £30! 
your about 10 sizes smaller than me though other wise you could of had it!  
The green one on ebay is lovely though hun.

Let us know what you decide on
love Danni x x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Kitten 

Your wedding dress looks stunning but it does look like a wedding dress and you wouldnt want it damaged.

what size are you I have a an evening dress you could borrow.I used to have penguin and ball gown do's every year. 

Chris


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I was a 14 but I've lost weight recently and think I may be in a 12 now. Just not sure what style actually suits me!!    Have a big **** ......


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Mandy, the best thing is go and try on   then buy one from ebay   the one on ebay is gorgeous and a lovely colour


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Personally, I would love the chance to wear my wedding dress again, though it would deffo need letting out..... But I'm not sure I would have the nerve to wear it to a dinner dance if I thought I would be the only one.

It seems a great shame that our lovely dresses only get the one outing, and in these credit-crunch eco-aware times, you could start a new trend!  Re-use, re-invent, re-cycle or whatever it is.  My mum had hers dyed and turned into an evening dress (we are talking the 1960s here), but it ended up in the dressing up box for us as children.

let us know what you decide to do

EG x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Both dresses are beautiful but I think I'd go with the e-bay one as your wedding dress does look v wedding dressy.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

kitten1 said:


> I was a 14 but I've lost weight recently and think I may be in a 12 now.


Shame my dresses are 10's, not sure they would stretch to 12 but if I ever need to go to a do again I hope that one might

Chris


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

I lost out to the ebay one!!   By 30p of all things!!   

Ah well, will keep my eyes open for some more bargains. I did see a gorgeous ballgown with a big skirt yesterday but can't find it today!!   

Thanks for the offer Chris, much appreciated!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Kitten,

I usually buy my ball gowns from Debenhams, however last time I bought a maxi dress from Next instead. I also borrowed a beautiful top and skirt that looked like a ballgown that my friend had bought in Next part of their wedding collection.  I know TKMaxx do get some nice ones in only problem is I tend to find it's usually size 8 or 10 that are left, its luck what they have on a particular day.  

I'm currently trying to slim down to 14 or 12 (i wish!) so I can look for a ballgown for my summer ball, wish me luck haha

Shelley x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

also worth looking in BHS wedding section the bridesmaids are more ball gown as i had to wear one for my sisters wedding which was lovely shape but baby pink     not my colour at all  

Love 

Kate

PS it was only about £50


----------

